# Solved: Computer SLOW after update



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

When I turned off my computer on Tuesday, it was going to install updates. Ever since then it's been terribly slow. Pages take around a minute to open, and when 2 web pages are open, that seems to be the limit, unless I give up too soon, as to what can be opened online.I've never had any problems with this computer and suddenly, it's a huge pain to get the internet to load pages.

I've read one article about "Tuesday updates" messing up computers, but it had dire warnings about following those instructions unless you are 10,000% sure your problem came from a Tuesday update. I don't know where the problem came from, but it was after a Tuesday update.

TSG Sys Info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3894 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD, 1723 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 291458 MB, Free - 233217 MB; D: Total - 13481 MB, Free - 2227 MB; E: Total - 99 MB, Free - 95 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 3658
Antivirus: McAfee Anti-Virus and Anti-Spyware, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it slow only in respect of the internet connection - or is it slow to load windows and slow to open programs or applications


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Mostly just internet. The first time I turned the computer on after the updates, it was slow to start up, but every time since then, it has started up fine, and actually goes to Chrome quickly, but once I see I'm online, it takes a long time for the pages to load. Not sure if that made sense - Chrome opens about the same as before, but individual pages are slow.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How are you connected please wireless or hard wired
If wireless and you can - try hard wired


If it is already hard wired or you cannot try that


Use IE and see how that performs


It could be that an update from windows or indeed McAfee has effected the performance of Chrome


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

No, it isn't wireless - is TWC modum. I will try IE, but hope I don't have to use it. I hate it. Hope it can be fixed with Chrome!


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

IE was even slower than Chrome


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

How is browsing in Safe Mode with Networking?


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Although I've heard of browsing in Safe Mode, I don't know what it is. My computer knowledge is not going to be on the level of anyone who replies to this thread. Sorry. If you have patience to tell me, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Also, the little icon at the front of the tab of each page keeps turning as the circle, usually for a few minutes or longer after I've opened the page.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

*How to Start Windows 7 in Safe Mode*

In the Advanced Boot Options menu, select Safe Mode with Networking:


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - I'll see what happens. Thanks. Will let you know


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Take your time - do not worry about your lack of knowledge - we are here to help and all of us started on the bottom rung of the ladder.

*Phantom010*
Good evening - you have to be quick these days - on here.
I was just replying to another one of the four I am currently working on.

*New Rain*
Phantom010 and I are good working colleagues* - *just so you do not misinterpret my comment to him.
I am sure one or both of us will find out what the problem is


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - I'm in Safe Mode now. So what is the question, exactly? It does seem faster - maybe not as fast as it was before the problem, but close to it.

And thanks for the kind words. I hate to slow people down who are trying to help me because of my lack of knowledge.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Just got McAfee message that Real time scanning is off. Is that because of Safe Mode?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is McAfee paid for or the free edition


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Paid for


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, McAfee isn't running in Safe Mode. That's why you should not run in this mode for long. It's only for troubleshooting purposes.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Should I go out now, then?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Now you should try a *Clean Boot* after restarting in Normal Mode. If all is well in that mode, go ahead with the whole troubleshooting procedure for Services and Startup items, until you can isolate a possible culprit.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I suspect McAfee - just because it was Ok before the updates does not mean that it is not the cause now
What sometimes occurs is that certain Windows updates - upset McAfee or other third party antivirus programs

Go here and follow the instructions for uninstalling and reinstalling McAfee
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Macboatmaster said:


> I suspect McAfee - just because it was Ok before the updates does not mean that it is not the cause now
> What sometimes occurs is that certain Windows updates - upset McAfee or other third party antivirus programs
> 
> Go here and follow the instructions for uninstalling and reinstalling McAfee
> http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player/kb/install-flash-player-windows.html


Indeed, you gotta be quick...


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So you are not confused - which would be our fault
Try clean boot first
if still no good in clean boot
return to normal boot and follow uninstall and reinstall of McAfee


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - will do them in that order.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

It maybe have been a bit faster this time (just did Clean Boot) but still not as fast as it was, and I just waited for 30 seconds to try and load a new page and it never loaded. That's not what it used to do. So, I'm on to the McAfee page.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Do not know where you are located but if McAfee is purchased from them rather than from another provider of the service, I think you have to log-in with your details to reinstall without charge

http://home.mcafee.com/Root/Support.aspx?Page=Support

If you have any doubt about the ability to reinstall without charge - you will have to contact McAfee 
unless Phantom010 or someone knows the procedure
I have NEVER used it.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Shoot - I don't have a disk or number to reinstall it. A friend gave me this computer with it installed already, and he didn't send anything with the number, so I can't do that anyway. So, put up with it being slow till I can get another anti-virus program? I remember now that years ago my boyfriend had the same problem with McAfee and got rid of it.

If I'm stuck for now, do you have a suggestion of a good anti-virus to buy?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

One more thing to check before uninstalling McAfee.

Make sure your browsers aren't set to use a proxy server.

In *Internet Explorer*:

Open Internet Explorer. Click Tools > Internet Options > Connections > Lan settings > Under Proxy server, uncheck the "Use a proxy server for your LAN......." box and click OK.

In *Firefox*:

Click Tools > Options... > Advanced > Network > Settings > select *No proxy *> click OK.

In *Google Chrome*:


Open Google Chrome
Click on the Menu key > Settings > Show Advanced Settings.
Scroll to the Network section > Change proxy settings.
Go to the Connections tab.
Click on LAN Settings.
Uncheck "Use a proxy for your LAN..."


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

It is already unchecked.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Press the Windows key + R to open a Run box.

Type *msinfo32*

Press Enter.

Select Software Environment > Startup Programs.

In the right pane, hit CTRL+A to select All, then hit CTRL+C to copy.

Paste into *Notepad* and attach to your next reply.

Do the same for:

Software Environment > Services

Software Environment > Running Tasks


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Please download *MiniToolBox* to your desktop and run it.

Select *List Installed Programs* only.

Click *Go*.

A list of your installed programs will open into Notepad. Copy/paste the content into your next reply.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Nothing came up for Startup Programs at all.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

MiniToolBox by Farbar Version: 30-11-2014
Ran by Colin (administrator) on 29-01-2015 at 21:18:23
Running from "C:\Users\Colin\Downloads"
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (X64)
Boot Mode: Normal
***************************************************************************

=========================== Installed Programs ============================
ABBYY FineReader 6.0 Sprint (HKLM-x32\...\{ACF60000-22B9-4CE9-98D6-2CCF359BAC07}) (Version: 6.00.2146.41621 - ABBYY Software House)
Adobe AIR (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe AIR) (Version: 14.0.0.178 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe AIR (x32 Version: 14.0.0.178 - Adobe Systems Incorporated) Hidden
Adobe Flash Player 16 ActiveX (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player ActiveX) (Version: 16.0.0.296 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Flash Player 16 NPAPI (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Flash Player NPAPI) (Version: 16.0.0.296 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.10) (HKLM-x32\...\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-AB0000000001}) (Version: 11.0.10 - Adobe Systems Incorporated)
Adobe Refresh Manager (x32 Version: 1.8.0 - Adobe Systems Incorporated) Hidden
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0 (HKLM-x32\...\{0099B484-C24C-4D5F-8167-B0F6DF196E72}) (Version: 12.0.3.133 - Adobe Systems, Inc)
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.1 (HKLM-x32\...\Adobe Shockwave Player) (Version: 12.1.0.150 - Adobe Systems, Inc.)
Apple Application Support (HKLM-x32\...\{83CAF0DE-8D3B-4C37-A631-2B8F16EC3031}) (Version: 3.1 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Mobile Device Support (HKLM\...\{BDD99690-3541-4619-9D2A-3CDDB3E15F9E}) (Version: 8.0.5.6 - Apple Inc.)
Apple Software Update (HKLM-x32\...\{789A5B64-9DD9-4BA5-915A-F0FC0A1B7BFE}) (Version: 2.1.3.127 - Apple Inc.)
Bonjour (HKLM\...\{6E3610B2-430D-4EB0-81E3-2B57E8B9DE8D}) (Version: 3.0.0.10 - Apple Inc.)
Broadcom 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter (HKLM\...\Broadcom 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter) (Version: 5.60.350.6 - Broadcom Corporation)
D3DX10 (x32 Version: 15.4.2368.0902 - Microsoft) Hidden
Definition Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2910899) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{C8358E8D-6C89-41B3-8439-FEFBC0353D81}) (Version: - Microsoft)
DVD Menu Pack for HP MediaSmart Video (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{FB4BB287-37F9-4E27-9C4D-2D3882E08EFF}) (Version: 3.1.3224 - Hewlett-Packard)
DVD Menu Pack for HP MediaSmart Video (x32 Version: 3.1.3224 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
ENE CIR Receiver Driver (HKLM\...\FFE7D41DF3C645075BB149E21988B63996C34187) (Version: 2.7.4.0 - ENE)
ESU for Microsoft Windows 7 (HKLM-x32\...\{3877C901-7B90-4727-A639-B6ED2DD59D43}) (Version: 1.0.0 - Hewlett-Packard)
Google Chrome (HKLM-x32\...\Google Chrome) (Version: 40.0.2214.93 - Google Inc.)
Google Update Helper (x32 Version: 1.3.25.11 - Google Inc.) Hidden
Hewlett-Packard ACLM.NET v1.2.2.3 (x32 Version: 1.00.0000 - Hewlett-Packard Company) Hidden
HP 3D DriveGuard (HKLM\...\{85A42FF0-F0D0-44A3-B226-C124D6E8B1D5}) (Version: 4.0.3.1 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Customer Experience Enhancements (x32 Version: 6.0.1.8 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP Integrated Module with Bluetooth wireless technology (HKLM\...\{9E9D49A4-1DF4-4138-B7DB-5D87A893088E}) (Version: 6.2.1.500 - Broadcom Corporation)
HP MediaSmart DVD (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{DCCAD079-F92C-44DA-B258-624FC6517A5A}) (Version: 3.1.3509 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP MediaSmart DVD (x32 Version: 3.1.3509 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP MediaSmart Internet TV (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{E553760D-D7F7-48BF-BD8B-C7E23BA04CB5}) (Version: 3.1.2125 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP MediaSmart Internet TV (x32 Version: 3.1.2125 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP MediaSmart Live TV (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{67626E09-5366-4480-8F1E-93FADF50CA15}) (Version: 3.1.2206 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP MediaSmart Live TV (x32 Version: 3.1.2206 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{B2EE25B9-5B00-4ACF-94F0-92433C28C39E}) (Version: 3.1.3405 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP MediaSmart Music/Photo/Video (x32 Version: 3.1.3405 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP MediaSmart SlingPlayer (HKLM-x32\...\{1747DF05-6890-440B-B094-2146F5DC50E0}) (Version: 3.0.1.64 - Sling Media, Inc.)
HP MediaSmart SmartMenu (HKLM\...\{88E60521-1E4E-4785-B9F1-1798A4BD0C30}) (Version: 3.1.0.1 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP MediaSmart Webcam (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{01FB4998-33C4-4431-85ED-079E3EEFE75D}) (Version: 3.1.2207 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP MediaSmart Webcam (x32 Version: 3.1.2207 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
HP Quick Launch Buttons (HKLM-x32\...\{34D2AB40-150D-475D-AE32-BD23FB5EE355}) (Version: 6.50.12.1 - Hewlett-Packard)
HP Support Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{E35A3B13-78CD-4967-8AC8-AA9FDA693EDE}) (Version: 7.4.45.4 - Hewlett-Packard Company)
HP Wireless Assistant (HKLM-x32\...\{54CC7901-804D-4155-B353-21F0CC9112AB}) (Version: 3.50.9.1 - Hewlett-Packard)
HTC BMP USB Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{31A559C1-9E4D-423B-9DD3-34A6C5398752}) (Version: 1.0.5375 - HTC)
IDT Audio (HKLM-x32\...\{E3A5A8AB-58F6-45FF-AFCB-C9AE18C05001}) (Version: 1.0.6249.0 - IDT)
Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{F0E3AD40-2BBD-4360-9C76-B9AC9A5886EA}) (Version: 8.15.10.1968 - Intel Corporation)
Intel(R) Management Engine Components (HKLM-x32\...\{65153EA5-8B6E-43B6-857B-C6E4FC25798A}) (Version: 6.0.0.1179 - Intel Corporation)
Intel® Matrix Storage Manager (HKLM\...\{9068B2BE-D93A-4C0A-861C-5E35E2C0E09E}) (Version: - Intel Corporation)
iTunes (HKLM\...\{2ABBBD91-91E5-4AD7-929A-FE15D1DC0576}) (Version: 12.0.1.26 - Apple Inc.)
Java 7 Update 65 (HKLM-x32\...\{26A24AE4-039D-4CA4-87B4-2F03217065FF}) (Version: 7.0.650 - Oracle)
Junk Mail filter update (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
LightScribe System Software (HKLM-x32\...\{CC8E94A2-55C7-4460-953C-2A790180578C}) (Version: 1.18.8.1 - LightScribe)
McAfee Internet Security (HKLM-x32\...\MSC) (Version: 13.6.1492 - McAfee, Inc.)
McAfee Online Backup (Version: 1.16.4.0 - McAfee, Inc.) Hidden
McAfee Online Backup (x32 Version: - McAfee, Inc.) Hidden
McAfee Security Scan Plus (HKLM\...\McAfee Security Scan) (Version: 3.8.150.1 - McAfee, Inc.)
McAfee SiteAdvisor (HKLM-x32\...\{35ED3F83-4BDC-4c44-8EC6-6A8301C7413A}) (Version: 3.7.156 - McAfee, Inc.)
Mesh Runtime (x32 Version: 15.4.5722.2 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Messenger Companion (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (HKLM\...\{92FB6C44-E685-45AD-9B20-CADF4CABA132} - 1033) (Version: 4.5.50938 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.1 (Version: 4.5.50938 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Application Error Reporting (Version: 12.0.6015.5000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Access MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Excel MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Groove MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office InfoPath MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Office 64-bit Components 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office OneNote MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Outlook MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office PowerPoint MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 (HKLM-x32\...\Office14.PROPLUSR) (Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Proof (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Proof (French) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Proof (Spanish) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Publisher MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Shared 64-bit Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Office Word MUI (English) 2010 (x32 Version: 14.0.7015.1000 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Microsoft Silverlight (HKLM\...\{89F4137D-6C26-4A84-BDB8-2E5A4BB71E00}) (Version: 5.1.31211.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU] (HKLM-x32\...\{F0B430D1-B6AA-473D-9B06-AA3DD01FD0B8}) (Version: 3.1.0000 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053 (HKLM-x32\...\{770657D0-A123-3C07-8E44-1C83EC895118}) (Version: 8.0.50727.4053 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (HKLM-x32\...\{710f4c1c-cc18-4c49-8cbf-51240c89a1a2}) (Version: 8.0.61001 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM\...\{8220EEFE-38CD-377E-8595-13398D740ACE}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM\...\{5FCE6D76-F5DC-37AB-B2B8-22AB8CEDB1D4}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17 (HKLM-x32\...\{9A25302D-30C0-39D9-BD6F-21E6EC160475}) (Version: 9.0.30729 - Microsoft Corporation)
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 (HKLM-x32\...\{9BE518E6-ECC6-35A9-88E4-87755C07200F}) (Version: 9.0.30729.6161 - Microsoft Corporation)
Movie Theme Pack for HP MediaSmart Video (HKLM-x32\...\InstallShield_{3023EBDA-BF1B-4831-B347-E5018555F26E}) (Version: 3.1.3310 - Hewlett-Packard)
Movie Theme Pack for HP MediaSmart Video (x32 Version: 3.1.3310 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
MSVCRT (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSVCRT_amd64 (x32 Version: 15.4.2862.0708 - Microsoft) Hidden
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430) (HKLM-x32\...\{86493ADD-824D-4B8E-BD72-8C5DCDC52A71}) (Version: 4.20.9870.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688) (HKLM-x32\...\{F662A8E6-F4DC-41A2-901E-8C11F044BDEC}) (Version: 4.20.9876.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser (HKLM-x32\...\{196467F1-C11F-4F76-858B-5812ADC83B94}) (Version: 4.30.2100.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser (KB2721691) (HKLM-x32\...\{355B5AC0-CEEE-42C5-AD4D-7F3CFD806C36}) (Version: 4.30.2114.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser (KB2758694) (HKLM-x32\...\{1D95BA90-F4F8-47EC-A882-441C99D30C1E}) (Version: 4.30.2117.0 - Microsoft Corporation)
QLBCASL (x32 Version: 6.40.17.2 - Hewlett-Packard) Hidden
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{8833FFB6-5B0C-4764-81AA-06DFEED9A476}) (Version: 1.00.0008 - Realtek)
Realtek USB 2.0 Card Reader (HKLM-x32\...\{96AE7E41-E34E-47D0-AC07-1091A8127911}) (Version: 6.1.7600.30104 - Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
Recovery Manager (x32 Version: 5.5.2214 - CyberLink Corp.) Hidden
RollerCoaster Tycoon 2 (HKLM-x32\...\{72DF62BD-FF36-424E-AA5F-D89BAFF2C249}) (Version: 1.00.000 - )
Secunia PSI (2.0.0.3003) (HKLM-x32\...\Secunia PSI) (Version: - )
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{DE28B448-32E8-4E8F-84F0-A52B21A49B5B}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Service Pack 2 for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687455) 32-Bit Edition (x32 Version: - Microsoft) Hidden
Shared C Run-time for x64 (HKLM\...\{EF79C448-6946-4D71-8134-03407888C054}) (Version: 10.0.0 - McAfee)
Sierra Wireless USB MUX Driver Package (HKLM-x32\...\{5600094C-5EA0-4BE8-9ECE-4C9B726AC9D9}) (Version: 0.60.9 - Sierra Wireless)
swMSM (x32 Version: 12.0.0.1 - Adobe Systems, Inc) Hidden
Synaptics Pointing Device Driver (HKLM\...\SynTPDeinstKey) (Version: 15.3.29.0 - Synaptics Incorporated)
System Requirements Lab for Intel (HKLM-x32\...\{CD41B576-4787-4D5C-95EE-24A4ABD89CD3}) (Version: 4.4.24.0 - Husdawg, LLC)
Update for Microsoft Access 2010 (KB2553446) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{B4A38370-2ADB-46B0-A1B0-0C4A2F7DCA31}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2589348) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-0016-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A7C2902F-C60B-428F-BDD7-ECE4DC0A2CA1}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2589348) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A7C2902F-C60B-428F-BDD7-ECE4DC0A2CA1}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Excel 2010 (KB2589348) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-001B-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A7C2902F-C60B-428F-BDD7-ECE4DC0A2CA1}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2878281) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{302A8FE3-EBF5-486C-A431-16A1CD914443}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Filter Pack 2.0 (KB2878281) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{302A8FE3-EBF5-486C-A431-16A1CD914443}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2817369) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{4EEA3D3E-989C-4DF4-AB0A-3042C0C12AA3}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft InfoPath 2010 (KB2817396) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{39767ECA-1731-45DB-AB5B-6BF40E151D66}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2494150) (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{3FCFD88F-4D13-4F38-8625-ABABEA7F61EA}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553140) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{8BEEA2FC-D416-428A-B52A-A3ED45921151}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2553140) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{8BEEA2FC-D416-428A-B52A-A3ED45921151}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589298) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{DADF7E25-FFA4-4D02-BE84-1DAE62C18516}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589352) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{F4284D93-7AE8-4309-8CF3-9AD394F35F3A}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589352) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{F4284D93-7AE8-4309-8CF3-9AD394F35F3A}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589375) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{287A1E92-9E41-4BC1-8920-B3D0E9220800}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2589386) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A4F91D60-654C-4892-BFD3-0D41ADA649B6}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597087) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{9D69691D-823D-4C3E-9B12-563A3F520366}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2597089) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-006E-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A12F43A5-CF0B-44E3-942F-2441CD442F0D}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2687275) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{0B7744D2-1FDD-4843-9987-7CE11B79F370}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2760631) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{35698CB7-AAA2-4577-B505-DBFF504AEF23}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2794737) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{5AA578BB-759C-40FD-9661-A737C0884541}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2825635) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{F1A20C69-9FE5-40FD-9CD5-84EABC2EF64A}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2825640) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{BA610006-2C39-4419-9834-CF61AB24810A}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2837581) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{334FB202-28D7-4BA4-8BC9-4FE4AB233EA0}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2837602) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{8158D96B-083A-4FE4-8587-B5D0F49FE4B8}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2837602) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{8158D96B-083A-4FE4-8587-B5D0F49FE4B8}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2837606) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{B0D672F7-883E-4279-8E75-D97A5445AB46}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2883019) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{D1C4AD0B-CC79-41D2-8D6A-571E7B30658C}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2889818) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{CFB80344-FCBA-4C03-AD77-D49E82F14C3E}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2889828) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-001F-040C-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{C1954E2B-1672-4E5C-B564-F8CB2D08345B}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2910896) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-001F-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{E762A933-274B-4860-B066-A39FAB0838FD}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Office 2010 (KB2910896) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-001F-0C0A-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A7AA9E77-A9F4-4596-8AFD-4910FF258C3D}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2597088) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A87EDEA3-4861-4D99-9B36-F442740F1287}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2597088) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-00A1-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{26A0F874-417C-4B0A-8088-3FA53638FB49}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft OneNote 2010 (KB2597088) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{A87EDEA3-4861-4D99-9B36-F442740F1287}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687567) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-001A-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{DCE104A1-1875-4469-A83D-A5BFA6C4640F}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Outlook 2010 (KB2687567) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{2AB483F1-C86E-427A-83B4-23889B03512D}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2880517) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-0018-0409-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{DF548669-AAED-467B-A074-AE2B72A4A871}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft PowerPoint 2010 (KB2880517) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{6C727BC2-B2B9-4B03-BD7E-682EA6FA1C04}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2760601) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{90140000-002A-0000-1000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{F9F5A080-AF38-4966-9A6B-C43DCA465035}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft SharePoint Workspace 2010 (KB2760601) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{F9F5A080-AF38-4966-9A6B-C43DCA465035}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Visio 2010 (KB2880526) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{7B29D8B8-6A87-496C-A65E-B935E740448A}) (Version: - Microsoft)
Update for Microsoft Visio Viewer 2010 (KB2837587) 32-Bit Edition (HKLM-x32\...\{91140000-0011-0000-0000-0000000FF1CE}_Office14.PROPLUSR_{38CF30E4-3348-4BD1-A859-B630C355A56F}) (Version: - Microsoft)
VLC media player (HKLM-x32\...\VLC media player) (Version: 2.1.5 - VideoLAN)
Vuze (HKLM-x32\...\8461-7759-5462-8226) (Version: 5.1.0.0 - Azureus Software, Inc.)
Vuze Remote Toolbar v7.2 (HKLM-x32\...\{000443A2-0E0E-4AA5-974F-1D8AD8E6706A}) (Version: 7.2 - Spigot, Inc.)
Windows Driver Package - Broadcom Bluetooth (06/15/2009 6.2.0.9000) (HKLM\...\6B8550A319DDC8B17F35F4A89988705E4592349B) (Version: 06/15/2009 6.2.0.9000 - Broadcom)
Windows Driver Package - Broadcom Bluetooth (07/30/2009 6.2.0.9405) (HKLM\...\6B6B5E96843E55CF5CF8C7E45FB457F1FE642FF1) (Version: 07/30/2009 6.2.0.9405 - Broadcom)
Windows Driver Package - Broadcom HIDClass (07/28/2009 6.2.0.9800) (HKLM\...\3BA80AB4C7E9F8497C115C844953A3D4BEB84D21) (Version: 07/28/2009 6.2.0.9800 - Broadcom)
Windows Live Communications Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Essentials (HKLM-x32\...\WinLiveSuite) (Version: 15.4.3508.1109 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Essentials (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Family Safety (Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant (Version: 7.250.4225.0 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Installer (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Language Selector (Version: 15.4.3508.1109 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Mail (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Mesh (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Mesh ActiveX Control for Remote Connections (HKLM-x32\...\{2902F983-B4C1-44BA-B85D-5C6D52E2C441}) (Version: 15.4.5722.2 - Microsoft Corporation)
Windows Live Messenger (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Messenger Companion Core (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live MIME IFilter (Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Movie Maker (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Photo Common (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Photo Gallery (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live PIMT Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3508.1109 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Remote Client (Version: 15.4.5722.2 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Remote Client Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Remote Service (Version: 15.4.5722.2 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Remote Service Resources (Version: 15.4.5722.2 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live SOXE Definitions (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack (x32 Version: 15.4.3508.1109 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Writer (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden
Windows Live Writer Resources (x32 Version: 15.4.3502.0922 - Microsoft Corporation) Hidden

**** End of log ****


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Also, I have another question. Secunia (not put on here by me) seems to have false readings. Says programs aren't updated that are. I asked our computer guy at work and he said just to remove it - he had never heard of it. What do you think of getting rid of it? Doesn't Windows update programs automatically?


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I need to get up early for work tomorrow and need to go to bed soon. Can we put this on hold till tomorrow night when I get home (about 6 pm in Eastern US)?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

In my opinion, it's not a necessary program, but it doesn't hurt to leave it.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

You forgot this one:



> Select Software Environment > *Startup Programs*.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

New Rain said:


> Can we put this on hold till tomorrow night when I get home (about 6 pm in Eastern US)?


Of course, no problem.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Can you open this Word document? Nothing at all comes up on Startup


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

You sure? I can stay up longer, if you think we can get it done, but I know you got other people you're working with, so if it may take a while, I should get to bed kind of soon.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

No problem at all. Get some rest.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - what should I do tomorrow? Just come on this thread and let you know I'm here?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

New Rain said:


> Can you open this Word document? Nothing at all comes up on Startup


Are you still in Clean Boot?


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Gosh, maybe so - I'm kind of sleepy and don't remember. Let me start up one more time and try again. I'll be a few minutes.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You go to bed if you have to up early


when you return


open cmd prompt with admin rights and type


ipconfig /all


press enter


then right click top bar of cmd prompt window and click edit then click select all
window will turn white
right click again
click edit and copy
then on your reply here on the site click paste


OR paste to notepad and then select all copy and pate here


Goodnight - time for you to go


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

New Rain said:


> OK - what should I do tomorrow? Just come on this thread and let you know I'm here?


I should be around.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Do I have to do something to get out of Clean Boot? I restarted the computer as usual, and still nothing comes up under Startup Programs.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK. I will do that when I get home from work tomorrow. Also, I sent message - don't know if I have to get out of Clean Boot, so please let me know if I need to change something to find the Startup Programs.

Thanks so much for your time.

Good night. Hope to find you tomorrow!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

you go back to msconfig and click normal boot see the link my colleague sent

In the *General* tab, select (dot) *Normal Startup*, and click on *OK*.
and then when you reboot it will be in normal


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

we should know the answer to this when you send the ipconfig results.
At the start I asked was the computer hard wired for the internet or wireless and you replied



> No, it isn't wireless - is TWC modum


but that means that the modem is Time Warner Cable

How is the computer itself connected to the modem - with an Ethernet cable or wireless internet connection as the computer has wireless capability

from your log post 32
Broadcom 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter (HKLM\...\Broadcom 802.11 Wireless LAN Adapter) (Version: 5.60.350.6 - Broadcom Corporation)

OR it could indeed be Ethernet cable using this
Realtek Ethernet Controller Driver (HKLM-x32\...\{8833FFB6-5B0C-4764-81AA-06DFEED9A476}) (Version: 1.00.0008 - Realtek)

for which I THINK the driver may be an old version - but not likely even if it is to account for this problem.

As I said we should know the answer when you send the ipconfig results


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

New Rain,

I'll leave you with my friend Macboatmaster, as I wouldn't want you to be confused with too many instructions at the same time. If Mac or you need me for anything, I won't be too far.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I'm back. Got started in Normal, and have attached my Startup programs. Will follow other directions now.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK. Sorry for my ignorance, again. It's hooked by a cable. I don't have WiFi


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Command Promt page

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Colin>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Colin-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : triad.rr.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-B1-1B-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 43225 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-B1-1B-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-A1-33-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : triad.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-31-8D-58
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d59:6c7a:c2b2:d8e0%10(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 174.98.172.36(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.240.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 30, 2015 7:31:14 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 30, 2015 8:13:58 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 174.98.160.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 142.254.200.165
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247990953
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-8C-69-3F-C8-0A-A9-31-8D-58

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:1807:2728:519d:53db(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1807:2728:519d:53db%18(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CE0646FC-6512-4922-8821-F7B69C1DCD81}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : triad.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:ae62:ac24::ae62:ac24(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{43A6A4B6-2661-4AD0-AE4D-B93F8B42F9BB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.triad.rr.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : triad.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9E93717-69BE-4FC5-A26E-91E192D17383}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Colin>


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel Network and Sharing centre
On left hand pane click change adapter settings
on that window you will see an item for this adapter
Local Area Connection
click on that once to select it and then on the top bar you should see
Diagnose this connection


Click on that and follow any prompts
Please post whatever it reports


please also post the full model details of the HP


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Troubleshooting could not diagnose - I didn't try further options

HP Pavilion dv6 notebook; Rating 4.2
Intel(R) Core ¡3 CPUS [email protected] GHz
Installed Memory: 4.00 GB (3.80 GB Usable)
64 bit operating system.
No Pen or Touch input

That what you need?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

On the base of the laptop is further details of the actual product number

product identification label, find the product number shown next to *Product* or *Product*

*after dv6 - for instance dv6 -7000*


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I hope its dv6-2150us - don't see anything else like that


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I very much doubt that this will prove to be a driver issue but lets start there any way

download and save double click to install
http://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp46501-47000/sp46504.exe


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I got a message that said the program may not have installed correctly. I can install install using recommended settings or click that it is installed correctly. Boy, nothing is easy, is it? What should I do?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

could be mcafee disable that whilst installing


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

if the installation of that does not solve it - providing it does install and after the install REBOOT to test
then proceed to this please

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

run the Fixit - it is the first one on the page for your Windows 7


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Is this what I want to do?

Disable Access Protection.
Click Start, Programs, McAfee, VirusScan Enterprise, VirusScan Console.
Right-click Access Protection and select Disable.
Leave the Console open.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

yes


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I MAY have found the cause 
On your startup list you have this listed
McAfee Security scan plus

That as far as I can ascertain *is a free program NOT part of your McAfee Internet Security*
Please see here
http://home.mcafee.com/downloads/free-virus-scan

Go to msconfig startup tab
uncheck that entry
click apply and ok

It may tell you a restart is necessary
when you do if a message then appears about system config utility
simply click do not show this message again

The test the internet connection please

It is possible that the download of some free program has installed this
Many additional such things are included - for instance Adobe updates offer free toolbars with their free software and you have to opt out.

*IF you have not progressed on the other items such as the driver and the Fixit - try this post details FIRST*


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to go offline for an hour or so


Back about 2200 UK time


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK. I tried the driver thing again and got the same message of may not be installed properly. I cut it off and went shopping.

As to McAfee, the guy who gave me the computer said he had bought the program, because I did ask about that. Will get back to you after I follow your last instructions


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Oh, and as to the Adobe toolbars, I thought I had cracked their code, but they don't always offer to uncheck if you don't want the toolbar, so I would like to get rid of anything it has put on.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

"uncheck that entry" What entry? I don't want to uncheck something I shouldn't.

If this is a free McAfee problem, is it fixable? I looked at virus programs while shopping, and didn't know what to get, so didn't get anything. I didn't realize virus protection was separate from internet security. I used to have Trend Micro, and I think it combined everything in one. After looking today, I don't know what I should do.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Perhaps we should try running a couple of anti-adware/malware tools.

Please download *AdwCleaner*.


Double-click the *adwcleaner.exe* to run the tool.
 Click *Scan*.
 When the scan is finished, click *Clean*.
When the cleaning process is over, click *Report* and a Notepad window will be opened.
 Please post the contents into your next reply.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Please download and run the free *Malwarebytes Anti-Malware*. 

Select the language and click *OK*.
Accept the agreement.
Make sure the *Enable the Free Trial* box is *de*selected and the *Launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* box is selected, and then click on *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.
Once the program has loaded, select *Scan Now*.
The scan may take some time to complete, so please be patient.
When the scan is completed, click on *Quarantine All*.
Click on *Copy to Clipboard*.
Paste the contents into your next reply.
You may be prompted to *restart the compute*r instead, to complete the removal process.
If indeed prompted, upon restart, launch Malwarebytes Anti-Malware again and select *History*.
Double-click on the last scan done, then on *Copy to Clipboard*.
Paste the contents into your next reply.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Phantom010
Thanks for coming back in - I could not get back online due to home commitments - re post 65

*New Rain*
Please do as per my colleagues post.

1. The point I was trying to make with the McAfee Security Scan Plus is that as far as I can see it is a free program that is NOT part of the McAfee Internet Security you have

Please see this
https://kc.mcafee.com/corporate/index?page=content&id=KB68706

That is why I was suggesting uninstalling THAT one - not McAfee as a whole

2. There is a possibility that a Google Chrome update has now caused the difficulty with accessing the internet, not because there is anything wrong with the update but due to McAfee and its personal firewall
Please see this and check if Google Chrome is allowed through the Firewall
https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/113910

the section make sure google chrome is allowed in these programs

See this McAfee link
http://download.mcafee.com/products/webhelp/4/1033/GUID-5E145DCC-0279-41D9-BC3B-A96B9C38AA50.html

I remain reasonably convinced this is a McAfee problem HOWEVER as I said please complete the scans and post the results from my colleagues - post 69 before changing anything I have suggested here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

May come in useful for you one day
The service and maintenance guide for your computer

http://www.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c02842252.pdf


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Thanks. That's very nice of you.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

What I'm going to do this morning is the adware/malware scans without disabling the Security Scan Plus. Just let me know if I should still do that.

Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Sorry - didn't know I'd be gone all day.

this is from Adware Cleaner:
# AdwCleaner v4.109 - Report created 01/02/2015 at 11:33:04
# Updated 24/01/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-01-26.1 [Live]
# Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : Colin - COLIN-LAPTOP
# Running from : C:\Users\Colin\Desktop\PC Cleanup\adwcleaner_4.109.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****

***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Application Updater
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Vuze Remote toolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Spigot
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Colin\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\Colin\AppData\LocalLow\Search Settings
File Deleted : C:\END
File Deleted : C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Temp\Uninstall.exe
File Deleted : C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxps_static.olark.com_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ Scheduled Tasks ] *****

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****

***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\bopakagnckmlgajfccecajhnimjiiedh
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\icdlfehblmklkikfigmjhbmmpmkmpooj
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\mhkaekfpcppmmioggniknbnbdbcigpkk
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Conduit.Engine
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Toolbar.CT2504091
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{05478A66-EDB6-4A22-A870-A5987F80A7DA}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{761F6A83-F007-49E4-8EAC-CDB6808EF06F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{76C45B18-A29E-43EA-AAF8-AF55C2E1AE17}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7CD74AFF-3433-4E34-92E2-D98DFDB30754}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{96EF404C-24C7-43D0-9096-4CCC8BB7CCAC}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{97720195-206A-42AE-8E65-260B9BA5589F}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{986F7A5A-9676-47E1-8642-F41F8C3FCF82}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{B18788A4-92BD-440E-A4D1-380C36531119}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{05478A66-EDB6-4A22-A870-A5987F80A7DA}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{05478A66-EDB6-4A22-A870-A5987F80A7DA}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Settings\{05478A66-EDB6-4A22-A870-A5987F80A7DA}
Value Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar [{05478A66-EDB6-4A22-A870-A5987F80A7DA}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{05478A66-EDB6-4A22-A870-A5987F80A7DA}]
Value Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\URLSearchHooks [{BA14329E-9550-4989-B3F2-9732E92D17CC}]
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Search Settings
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\YahooPartnerToolbar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Search Settings
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Search Settings
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\00E944CB89111313EAF35A0553F547F9
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\30C16B15B255BD349A1157B8A83E2AF9
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\53F55AF3F4049ED3FA6EA6F88E414E24
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\68E4BF4B11615E03C97732FD581AB607
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\8CE3DDAB2D152683FBCEB4866BCD2B0F
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\AF6CE16AFEA5C9A39B766468A8B35C21
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\ED1CAE30F47D14B41B5FC8FA53658044
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Installer\UserData\S-1-5-18\Components\FB1E44269B58F433A8C8E671E37CFDCF
Data Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings [ProxyOverride] - *.local

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17496

-\\ Google Chrome v40.0.2214.93

[C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://websearch.ask.com/redirect?client=cr&src=kw&tb=ORJ&o=&locale=&apn_uid=20D775F6-8487-4CA0-BC86-C93E6580804C&apn_ptnrs=TV&apn_sauid=094C77F0-3FDB-4BCD-8A67-7A61EE9DC3C2&apn_dtid=OSJ000YYUS&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://websearch.ask.com/redirect?client=cr&src=kw&tb=ORJ&o=&locale=&apn_uid=20D775F6-8487-4CA0-BC86-C93E6580804C&apn_ptnrs=TV&apn_sauid=094C77F0-3FDB-4BCD-8A67-7A61EE9DC3C2&apn_dtid=OSJ000YYUS&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.tb.ask.com/search/GGmain.jhtml?p2=^HJ^xdm003^YYA^us&si=CJ_pjunBg7oCFc6j4AodlRgAHQ&ptb=DE5E19FB-C8BF-4D24-B9D7-6C2F2953884A&ind=2013100620&n=77fd7a4c&psa=&st=sb&searchfor={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://www.ask.com/web?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.aol.com/aol/search?q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\Colin\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://search.conduit.com/Results.aspx?gd=&ctid=CT3321728&octid=EB_ORIGINAL_CTID&ISID=MFA40FCE0-7E08-4C43-AD1F-80C65AD4AB6F&SearchSource=58&CUI=&UM=2&UP=SP32A9F0C7-90D6-4D2C-85D8-5D2FE94D8EC3&q={searchTerms}&SSPV=

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [6108 octets] - [01/02/2015 09:13:37]
AdwCleaner[R1].txt - [6168 octets] - [01/02/2015 11:06:29]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [6010 octets] - [01/02/2015 11:33:04]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [6070 octets] ##########

*This is from MalwareBytes*

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 2/1/2015
Scan Time: 7:12:30 PM
Logfile: Malware.txt
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.00.4.1028
Malware Database: v2015.02.01.07
Rootkit Database: v2015.01.14.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 7 Service Pack 1
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: Colin

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 338390
Time Elapsed: 9 min, 40 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Enabled
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 2
PUP.Optional.Spigot.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-3967300500-607058120-937153722-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\Vuze Remote, Quarantined, [0c3f60b93e4c989eecab7125e71c837d], 
PUP.Optional.Spigot.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-3967300500-607058120-937153722-1000-{ED1FC765-E35E-4C3D-BF15-2C2B11260CE4}-0\SOFTWARE\APPDATALOW\SOFTWARE\Vuze Remote, Quarantined, [95b637e21a7090a6eaac494dc93aab55],

Registry Values: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 1
PUP.Optional.Spigot.A, C:\Windows\Installer\7abd8.msi, Quarantined, [73d859c0fc8e05318f8aa22f917035cb],

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Any difference with browsing?


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

It's a little faster, but not like it was. It was, if you've seen the movie Arthur II, like the IOL in the apartment - Instant On Lighting. It was nearly that fast. Probably never had to wait even 10 seconds for a page to load. Now, it's probably about 30 seconds, so it's better, but not instant.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Try changing DNS servers.

Try either *OpenDNS* or *Google Public DNS*.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I'm at work right now. : ) Will have to wait till I get home tonight.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree that could be the cause as the DNS Servers being used are the TWC servers


209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62


It would be interesting to see what a ping on those reports
cmd prompt


ping 209.18.47.61


and check if all 4 packets sent and received and the time in ms


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

"It would be interesting to see what a ping on those reports
cmd prompt

ping 209.18.47.61

and check if all 4 packets sent and received and the time in ms"

Is that for me? If so, I'm afraid you'll have to translate.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

My colleague Phantom010 suggests changing the DNS servers to the Google or Public DNS - Domain Name Servers
as I said - I thought from when you sent me the ipconfig that it may be the TWC DNS servers that were causing the delay

If you open a command prompt as you did to get the ipconfig details and type

ping 209.18.47.61

or copy and paste it

then you will get back this -

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\WINDOWS\system32>ping 209.18.47.61
Pinging 209.18.47.61 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=137ms TTL=52
Ping statistics for 209.18.47.61:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 137ms, Maximum = 137ms, Average = 137ms

what you are wanting is 4 sent and 4 received and look at the timings as on above.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - will set about that after I get home in about 4 hours.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I have a question that is actually off topic for this issue, but concerns what comes on the computer when you get free downloads. Can I ask you about that?


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you mean free software?

Free software, depending on its nature, will very often come bundled with unneeded applications (toolbars, registry cleaners, search engines...). Most of it will be useless and annoying adware. However, unless the developer isn't clean, you will generally have the option to deselect boxes for the adware during the main program's installation process. Be careful for those, and there should be no problem. Try getting your software from the developer's official website instead of using questionable download sites.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I was going to come to one of these forums just to find out about this, then had the issue I have now, and haven&#8217;t gotten around to it. I simply want a font on my computer that I don&#8217;t have (Lobster). I can&#8217;t find it anywhere except free downloads. The company that developed it, Impallari, has it as a free download (I can donate to them if I wish). I would pay to download from someone, but can&#8217;t find it anywhere but free. Do you know what I should do? I&#8217;ve found it at Google, Dafont and Impallari, but it&#8217;s either offered as free, or doesn&#8217;t say if it&#8217;s free, and I don&#8217;t want to click on something if I&#8217;m not sure they&#8217;re charging for it. I do a little design work and really want that font!


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you're using Google Chrome, there's the free VirusTotal extension called VTchromizer. You'll be able to scan all links or downloads.

The download on *this site* appears clean.

https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/b...97e655bea2c94d8002fb881b/analysis/1422911850/


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Oh, thanks so much!!


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

On the Google DNS, it says "Important: Before you start

Before you change your DNS settings to use Google Public DNS, be sure to write down the current server addresses or settings on a piece of paper. It is very important that you keep these numbers for backup purposes, in case you need to revert to them at any time." I think I see what they're talking about on the other link (which is what I'll use because it's easy to follow). Do I need to write something down to revert to, and if so, exactly what would it be?

Also, do you want me to switch the DNS server before I do the "ping 209.18.47.61" that you suggested?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

ping that dns and see what the response is


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All right

C:\Users\Colin>ping 209.18.47.61

Pinging 209.18.47.61 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=23ms TTL=59
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=10ms TTL=59
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=59
Reply from 209.18.47.61: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=59

Ping statistics for 209.18.47.61:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% lo
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 10ms, Maximum = 23ms, Average = 16ms


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

well there is absolutely as you can see nothing wrong with that
in fact extremely fast - compare it with mine on post 82 yours will be quicker as I am pinging from the UK and you of course I think from the USA - where the server is - but we are only talking milliseconds

ping the other one please the post 80
the same but 
62


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Are you Ok taking a long time to reply - no rush on my part


ping 209.18.47.62


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I'm sorry -- got a phone call.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All righ

C:\Users\Colin>ping 209.18.47.62

Pinging 209.18.47.62 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.18.47.62: bytes=32 time=16ms TTL=59
Reply from 209.18.47.62: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=59
Reply from 209.18.47.62: bytes=32 time=14ms TTL=59
Reply from 209.18.47.62: bytes=32 time=18ms TTL=59

Ping statistics for 209.18.47.62:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% l
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 14ms, Maximum = 18ms, Average = 15ms


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

And that's it - it was extremely fast till last last Tuesday. Now the computer at work (which is still very good) is faster than mine is. They used to be pretty much the same.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I would leave the DNS servers as they are for the time being
Phantom010 MAY well be right - he usually is - but from what I see here there is NOT a benefit in changing them. The TWC DNS servers are not a problem - at least not now - as if they were the ping would be slower or there would be a loss of one of the four etc.


I have lost now what you have done and what you have not done
Have you run the FIXIT in post 61 for Windows 7 if not please do so now
and then REBOOT and test


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I don't think I have. I guess it won't hurt to run it again, if I already did?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Indeed run it please and as I said reboot after and test


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

It isn't better than it was before the fixit (and reboot) - which said it fixed a couple of things. The little circle on the tabs keep spinning for about 30 seconds or longer after a page is open. Also, it used to be that if someone sent me something with an image attached, it opened immediately with no pause. Now, it loads for at least 30 seconds before opening.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go back to cmd prompt and run this cmd

*ipconfig /flushdns*

you should receive confirmation


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All

C:\Users\Colin>ipconfig /flushdns

Windows IP Configuration

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Now reboot and test


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Before, even with the slow issues, Chrome came up immediately, just the pages were slow. This time, Chrome came up slowly, but the pages opened much faster. I tried the jpg that I opened earlier, and it was still trying to open after about 20 seconds. So, the pages are much faster, and I have more than one tab open without the spinning circle at the top. Is just that shot sent from the phone that is still off.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I've been clicking around. Gmail opens right up, but Pandora was pretty slow and You Tube was pretty slow to open.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Give it a while - when you purge the DNS cache




Most operating systems and DNS clients will automatically cache IP Addresses and other DNS results, this is done in order to speed up subsequent requests to the same hostname. Sometimes bad results will be cached and therefore need to be cleared from the cache in order for you to communicate with the host correctly




There is then of course no cache - come back after testing for tonight.


So say for instance you just went to YouTube and it was slow


Now close and reopen the browser and go back to YouTube - how is it then - please come back on that one in this session and then we will decide whether to try something else now


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I did that once, and Gmail took over 30 seconds and still hadn't loaded. I went out of Chrome, gave it about 10 seconds, went back in and Chrome instantly came up, Gmail nearly instantly came up, and You Tube took about 30 seconds again. And, when I clicked on it, the little circles started spinning on Gmail tab and on the tab for this page. I opened a video and it took about 20 seconds. That, too, was nearly instant - no spinning circles at all before.

Is it getting late for you? 1:00 AM?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is a bit of a puzzle at the moment


open control panel programs and features


what is listed in there for McAfee


send a screenshot if you can


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Just these 2 - let me know if you can't read it. I guess screen shot doesn't paste here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

That McAfee Internet Security was either
1. ONLY installed on 27 January 2015
OR
2. The update was only installed then


Surely that is the date the problem started more or less 
Are you aware that this was the date of installation of McAfee Internet Security 
When did you get the computer please


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

That IS the date the problem started. I've had the computer about a year. My cousin put everything on it when he bought it new and gave it to me when I was looking for a new one. I asked him about McAfee and he said not to worry, I would get a message when it needed to be updated or I could get something else.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Also, that Secunia program updates everything - sometimes I have to allow an update, but almost never.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

GO Chrome
do this


In the top-right corner of the browser toolbar, click the Chrome menu icon








Select *More tools* > *Extensions*.
To turn off an extension, uncheck the *Enabled* checkbox next to it. To turn on an extension, simply check the box.
UNCHECK all - of them

REBOOT
and test again


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I unchecked all, and it's really slow again - well, at least 30 seconds for gmail and for this to come from the link on gmail


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You did reboot did you please

Try disabling all your extensions, exit or quit Chrome, then restart. If the page displays correctly, re-enable the extensions one by one to identify which extension isn't behaving properly.

as they are not disabled until you do so


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I disabled them, exited Chrome, and restarted the computer before posting the last message to you. They are still all unchecked. I tried to refresh this page, just to see what would happen - it's been 2 minutes and the circle is still spinning. I tried to open You Tube - not a video, just the site - after about a minute I clicked back here and it still hadn't opened.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Got to go
However I will wait for the results of this
To disable the Firewall feature of McAfee Internet Security


Double-click on the McAfee tray icon.
Go to "Web and Email Protection" > "Firewall"
Click on the Turn off button.
it will then ask how long before turning back on 
select when I restart

then open chrome and try


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Open Chrome without firewall on?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YES - that is he only way to test if the McAfee personal firewall is the problem


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - be right back with you


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

as here - trust me
http://download.mcafee.com/products/webhelp/4/4105/GUID-6E2C3F81-4334-490A-A0C0-EABE466A5400.html


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Oh my, no that's not it. It's still very slow. Chrome still opens quickly, but pages are S-L-O-W to load.

You want to just try again tomorrow, or you give up on it?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Re enable firewall


re enable the add-ons


NO - there is no way I will give up until we have tried everything


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How many other computers are connected to the modem in your house


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I appreciate that. Let me know if there is anything else I can do tonight and we will work more when we're able.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

as per 124 for tonight


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

this is only computer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Shut down the computer
disconnect the Ethernet cable from the modem
Normally you power off the modem and then wait 20 seconds and then reconnect power
Then you reconnect the Ethernet cable
start the computer and wait for it to establish the connection


HOWEVER you will have to check the instructions for the modem as all I know is that it is provided by TWC but of course not the model of modem


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Add-ons - the extensions? Was just the google extension that were enabled. Also shows McAfee and AVG Privacy Fix, but they weren't enabled when I went there before.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to go
Only enable what was enabled before you started
Goodnight


Please ascertain when the current subscription to McAfee expires


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - thanks for your help.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

It seems that the only way to find out when McAfee expires is to go to their site and enter the password and username. I contacted the guy who had the computer and he doesn't know what password he used or what his email was at that time. He said just get a new free security program - that some are as good as the ones you pay for. Don't know about that at all. It seems maybe I should get rid of McAfee and start from there.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, very dedicated work from macboatmaster, well done. Go to start, search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" a command prompt will open with a flashing cursor, highlight all below in red and right click on the selected text, select copy with the command prompt open right click in the command prompt window and select "paste" the text will appear, press enter.

echo > 0 & ipconfig/all >> 0 & systeminfo >> 0 & netstat -r | more >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & tracert www.google.com >> 0 & net start >> 0 & netsh int tcp show global >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0 

A notepad will open (after awhile) with a lot of text ( you can delete the "hotfix's, these are windows updates we do not need them, it will make the list shorter). Please copy paste the notepad outcome here, do not attach it, just paste right into your reply.

Lets see what you have. I would in any case be rid of McAfee, you must use their uninstaller to do this, wait until you are advised after we see what your response is to my command.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Yes, I very much appreciate the time and work that's been given me here.

I'm at work, and it will be around 7 pm Eastern time in the US before I can get to this.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

ECHO is on.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Colin-Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : triad.rr.com

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-B1-1B-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 43225 802.11b/g/n
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C4-17-FE-B1-1B-34
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-27-13-A1-33-88
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : triad.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : C8-0A-A9-31-8D-58
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1d59:6c7a:c2b2:d8e0%10(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 174.98.179.22(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.248.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, February 03, 2015 6:12:04 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, February 04, 2015 7:33:58 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 174.98.176.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 142.254.200.165
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247990953
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-8C-69-3F-C8-0A-A9-31-8D-58
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6abd:4bd:3a9d:519d:4ce9(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4bd:3a9d:519d:4ce9%18(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F9E93717-69BE-4FC5-A26E-91E192D17383}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : triad.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2002:ae62:b316::ae62:b316(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2002:c058:6301::1
2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.18.47.61
209.18.47.62
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.triad.rr.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : triad.rr.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CE0646FC-6512-4922-8821-F7B69C1DCD81}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{43A6A4B6-2661-4AD0-AE4D-B93F8B42F9BB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Host Name: COLIN-LAPTOP
OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 
OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
OS Configuration: Standalone Workstation
OS Build Type: Multiprocessor Free
Registered Owner: Colin
Registered Organization: Hewlett-Packard
Product ID: 00359-OEM-8992687-00010
Original Install Date: 6/16/2011, 7:17:13 PM
System Boot Time: 2/3/2015, 6:11:44 PM
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv6 Notebook PC
System Type: x64-based PC
Processor(s): 1 Processor(s) Installed.
[01]: Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 2 GenuineIntel ~1727 Mhz
BIOS Version: Hewlett-Packard F.17, 2/6/2010
Windows Directory: C:\Windows
System Directory: C:\Windows\system32
Boot Device: \Device\HarddiskVolume1
System Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Input Locale: en-us;English (United States)
Time Zone: (UTC-05:00) Eastern Time (US & Canada)
Total Physical Memory: 3,895 MB
Available Physical Memory: 2,257 MB
Virtual Memory: Max Size: 7,788 MB
Virtual Memory: Available: 5,672 MB
Virtual Memory: In Use: 2,116 MB
Page File Location(s): C:\pagefile.sys
Domain: WORKGROUP
Logon Server: \\COLIN-LAPTOP

Network Card(s): 4 NIC(s) Installed.
[01]: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Connection Name: Local Area Connection
DHCP Enabled: Yes
DHCP Server: 142.254.200.165
IP address(es)
[01]: 174.98.179.22
[02]: fe80::1d59:6c7a:c2b2:d8e0
[02]: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Connection Name: Bluetooth Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
[03]: Broadcom 43225 802.11b/g/n
Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection
Status: Media disconnected
[04]: Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Connection Name: Wireless Network Connection 2
Status: Media disconnected
===========================================================================
Interface List
17...c4 17 fe b1 1b 34 ......Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
13...c4 17 fe b1 1b 34 ......Broadcom 43225 802.11b/g/n
12...00 27 13 a1 33 88 ......Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
10...c8 0a a9 31 8d 58 ......Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
1...........................Software Loopback Interface 1
18...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
23...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
20...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
21...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
24...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
22...00 00 00 00 00 00 00 e0 Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
===========================================================================

IPv4 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
Network Destination Netmask Gateway Interface Metric
0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 174.98.176.1 174.98.179.22 20
127.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.0.0.1 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
127.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
174.98.176.0 255.255.248.0 On-link 174.98.179.22 276
174.98.179.22 255.255.255.255 On-link 174.98.179.22 276
174.98.183.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 174.98.179.22 276
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
224.0.0.0 240.0.0.0 On-link 174.98.179.22 276
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 127.0.0.1 306
255.255.255.255 255.255.255.255 On-link 174.98.179.22 276
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

IPv6 Route Table
===========================================================================
Active Routes:
If Metric Network Destination Gateway
20 1056 ::/0 2002:c058:6301::1
20 1056 ::/0 2002:c058:6301::c058:6301
1 306 ::1/128 On-link
18 58 2001::/32 On-link
18 306 2001:0:9d38:6abd:4bd:3a9d:519d:4ce9/128
On-link
20 1025 2002::/16 On-link
20 281 2002:ae62:b316::ae62:b316/128
On-link
10 276 fe80::/64 On-link
18 306 fe80::/64 On-link
18 306 fe80::4bd:3a9d:519d:4ce9/128
On-link
10 276 fe80::1d59:6c7a:c2b2:d8e0/128
On-link
1 306 ff00::/8 On-link
18 306 ff00::/8 On-link
10 276 ff00::/8 On-link
===========================================================================
Persistent Routes:
None

Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title 
========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ========================================================================
System Idle Process 0 Services 0 24 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:44:36 N/A 
System 4 Services 0 940 K Unknown N/A 0:00:21 N/A 
smss.exe 344 Services 0 972 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 600 Services 0 4,532 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:01 N/A 
wininit.exe 672 Services 0 3,860 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
csrss.exe 700 Console 1 12,896 K Running  NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:02 N/A 
services.exe 732 Services 0 9,820 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
lsass.exe 748 Services 0 11,964 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:05 N/A 
lsm.exe 756 Services 0 3,764 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 868 Services 0 8,400 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:04 N/A 
svchost.exe 944 Services 0 8,192 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1004 Services 0 21,820 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
svchost.exe 240 Services 0 129,928 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:17 N/A 
svchost.exe 408 Services 0 16,144 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 560 Services 0 49,116 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:22 N/A 
stacsv64.exe 616 Services 0 6,668 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
winlogon.exe 1056 Console 1 5,652 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1164 Services 0 4,692 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
hpservice.exe 1220 Services 0 4,096 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1268 Services 0 30,588 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:08:42 N/A 
wlanext.exe 1368 Services 0 4,148 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
conhost.exe 1376 Services 0 2,320 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
spoolsv.exe 1484 Services 0 9,740 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A  
svchost.exe 1528 Services 0 11,896 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 1568 Services 0 11,764 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:02 N/A 
armsvc.exe 1716 Services 0 3,440 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
AESTSr64.exe 1768 Services 0 2,288 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
AppleMobileDeviceService. 1800 Services 0 7,208 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
BtwRSupportService.exe 1872 Services 0 4,784 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mDNSResponder.exe 1912 Services 0 4,948 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
btwdins.exe 1932 Services 0 4,880 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
LSSrvc.exe 2012 Services 0 3,460 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
LMS.exe 828 Services 0 4,144 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mcsacore.exe 1200 Services 0 4,824 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mfevtps.exe 1292 Services 0 6,160 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
psia.exe 1968 Services 0 16,948 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:06 N/A 
svchost.exe 2116 Services 0 4,768 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
WLIDSVC.EXE 2152 Services 0 13,056 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
McAPExe.exe 2208 Services 0 4,516 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mcshield.exe 2244 Services 0 176,460 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:43 N/A 
WLIDSVCM.EXE  2376 Services 0 2,756 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
mfefire.exe 2428 Services 0 15,528 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:27 N/A 
McSvHost.exe 2472 Services 0 27,864 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:12 N/A 
taskhost.exe 1684 Console 1 12,140 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 MCI command handling window 
svchost.exe 3160 Services 0 4,400 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
rundll32.exe 3176 Console 1 4,964 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
rundll32.exe 3188 Console 1 4,452 K Running NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
svchost.exe 3324 Services 0 5,284 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
dwm.exe 3488 Console 1 4,832 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 DWM Notification Window 
explorer.exe 3612 Console 1 56,932 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:07 N/A 
sttray64.exe 3932 Console 1 10,356 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A 
SmartMenu.exe 3500 Console 1 11,680 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 SmartMenu 
igfxpers.exe 3540 Console 1 7,260 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 PersistWndName 
igfxtray.exe 3904 Console 1 5,384 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 igfxtrayWindow 
hkcmd.exe 3960 Console 1 8,584 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A 
sidebar.exe 4040 Console 1 39,376 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:02 N/A 
BTTray.exe 4092 Console 1 13,540 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A 
psi_tray.exe 4060 Console 1 4,236 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 Secunia PSI Tray 
igfxsrvc.exe 3504 Console 1 5,452 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName 
BTStackServer.exe 4212 Console 1 13,440 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A 
HPWAMain.exe 4272 Console 1 24,808 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A 
QLBCtrl.exe 4312 Console 1 8,860 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 Beyond Quick Launch Buttons Message Window 
McUICnt.exe 4416 Console 1 14,052 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A 
iTunesHelper.exe 4464 Console 1 8,764 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 WinAMRestoreWnd 
hpqwmiex.exe 4712 Services 0 5,796 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 4876 Services 0 6,596 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
iPodService.exe 5080 Services 0 5,944 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
BluetoothHeadsetProxy.exe 1408 Console 1 3,536 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 BTW Skype Proxy 
Com4QLBEx.exe 4540 Services 0 4,332 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
SearchIndexer.exe 4604 Services 0 13,740 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:03 N/A 
wmpnetwk.exe 3688 Services 0 5,416 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
HpqToaster.exe 5276 Console 1 7,568 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 DDE Server Window 
svchost.exe 5292 Services 0 13,836 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
taskeng.exe 5932 Console 1 5,756 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 TaskEng - Task Scheduler Engine Process 
CLMLSvc.exe 5988 Console 1 3,700 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:02 N/A  
dllhost.exe 5464 Services 0 6,964 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 4780 Console 1 98,884 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:34 Reply to thread 'Computer SLOW after update' - [email protected] - 
chrome.exe 3432 Console 1 85,464 K Not Responding Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:27 AngleHiddenWindow 
sua.exe 3472 Services 0 3,804 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
HPSA_Service.exe 3116 Services 0 23,956 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
MOBKbackup.exe 5976 Services 0 16,172 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
MOBKbackup.exe 4492 Console 1 5,420 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
UNS.exe 376 Services 0 8,920 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:00 N/A 
chrome.exe 3988 Console 1 95,480 K Unknown Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:25 N/A 
TrustedInstaller.exe 2976 Services 0 14,128 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 0:00:35 N/A 
chrome.exe 5804 Console 1 53,892 K Unknown Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:05 N/A 
chrome.exe 3184 Console 1 26,852 K Unknown Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A 
audiodg.exe 4620 Services 0 16,696 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A 
cmd.exe 4352 Console 1 3,160 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 tasklist /v 
conhost.exe 2580 Console 1 6,008 K Running Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd 
WmiPrvSE.exe 5812 Services 0 12,840 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE 0:00:01 N/A 
WmiPrvSE.exe 3768 Services 0 6,032 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\LOCAL SERVICE 0:00:00 N/A  
tasklist.exe 2960 Console 1 6,236 K Unknown Colin-Laptop\Colin 0:00:00 N/A

Tracing route to www.google.com [74.125.137.106]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 * * * Request timed out.
2 14 ms 18 ms 25 ms gi12-0-0-2241.gnboncsg-rtr1.triad.rr.com [24.28.228.25] 
3 15 ms 9 ms 12 ms 24.28.254.224 
4 14 ms 11 ms 12 ms be34.drhmncev01r.southeast.rr.com [24.93.64.196] 
5 32 ms 22 ms 25 ms bu-ether45.asbnva1611w-bcr00.tbone.rr.com [107.14.19.44] 
6 22 ms 22 ms 22 ms 0.ae0.pr1.dca10.tbone.rr.com [107.14.17.200] 
7 22 ms 23 ms 25 ms 209.48.42.213 
8 110 ms 113 ms 112 ms 209.48.42.54 
9 49 ms 76 ms 68 ms 216.239.46.248 
10 26 ms 28 ms 32 ms 72.14.236.98 
11 30 ms 33 ms 31 ms 72.14.235.12 
12 25 ms 25 ms 23 ms 216.239.48.4 
13 25 ms 28 ms 24 ms 209.85.143.197 
14 * * * Request timed out.
15 25 ms 23 ms 23 ms yh-in-f106.1e100.net [74.125.137.106]

Trace complete.
These Windows services are started:

Adobe Acrobat Update Service
Andrea ST Filters Service
Apple Mobile Device
Application Experience
Application Information
Audio Service
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Base Filtering Engine
Bluetooth Driver Management Service
Bluetooth Service
Bluetooth Support Service
Bonjour Service
Certificate Propagation
CNG Key Isolation
COM+ Event System
Com4QLBEx
Computer Browser
Cryptographic Services
DCOM Server Process Launcher
Desktop Window Manager Session Manager
DHCP Client
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Distributed Link Tracking Client
DNS Client
Encrypting File System (EFS)
Extensible Authentication Protocol
Function Discovery Provider Host
Function Discovery Resource Publication
Group Policy Client
HomeGroup Listener
HomeGroup Provider
HP Service
HP Software Framework Service
HP Support Assistant Service
Human Interface Device Access
IKE and AuthIP IPsec Keying Modules
Intel(R) Management & Security Application User Notification Service
Intel(R) Management and Security Application Local Management Service
IP Helper
iPod Service
IPsec Policy Agent
LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service
McAfee Anti-Malware Core
McAfee Anti-Spam Service
McAfee AP Service
McAfee Firewall Core Service
McAfee Home Network
McAfee Online Backup
McAfee Personal Firewall Service
McAfee Platform Services
McAfee Proxy Service
McAfee SiteAdvisor Service
McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service
McAfee VirusScan Announcer
Multimedia Class Scheduler
Network Connections
Network List Service
Network Location Awareness
Network Store Interface Service
Peer Name Resolution Protocol
Peer Networking Grouping
Peer Networking Identity Manager
Plug and Play
Power
Print Spooler
Program Compatibility Assistant Service
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
RPC Endpoint Mapper
Secunia PSI Agent
Secunia Update Agent
Security Accounts Manager
Security Center
Server
Shell Hardware Detection
Smart Card
SSDP Discovery
Superfetch
System Event Notification Service
Task Scheduler
TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper
Telephony
Themes
UPnP Device Host
User Profile Service
Windows Audio
Windows Audio Endpoint Builder
Windows Event Log
Windows Firewall
Windows Font Cache Service
Windows Image Acquisition (WIA)
Windows Live ID Sign-in Assistant
Windows Management Instrumentation
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service
Windows Modules Installer
Windows Search
Windows Update
WinHTTP Web Proxy Auto-Discovery Service
WLAN AutoConfig
Workstation

The command completed successfully.

Querying active state...

TCP Global Parameters
----------------------------------------------
Receive-Side Scaling State : enabled 
Chimney Offload State : enabled 
NetDMA State : enabled 
Direct Cache Acess (DCA) : enabled 
Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level : normal 
Add-On Congestion Control Provider : ctcp 
ECN Capability : disabled 
RFC 1323 Timestamps : disabled

ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, first obvious problem you have McAfee firewall and the windows firewall is started as well, two firewalls can and do cause problems, go to start search and type:- services.msc (press enter) locate the windows firewall service and right click on it select properties set the startup type to disable and restart your computer, let us know if you experience any improvements.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

jenae


Seen that and had New Rain disable the McAfee Firewall
According to McAfee - it incorporates and works with Windows Firewall providing additional options and security.
Not that I would trust that and so recommended trial with it disabled.


No change please see post 117 onwards
Although first suggested in post 70


However anything is worth a try at this stage and perhaps turning off windows firewall will produce different results 


The way I see it - if the modem reset does not produce results - my next move would have been to disable all of McAfee
and test then.


The current evidence tends to suggest McAfee - please see post 110 and 111


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I disabled the Windows firewall, and it seems to have fixed the problem. Everything opens immediately.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Oh, and I did do the modem thing last night - according to the directions in the post. I found information for my modem online, but didn't see anything about resetting it. What I did didn't help. I've been online tonight and it was miserably slow. Now, I've opened 5 windows one after another and opened a site in each window - no problem.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I'm going to have to go to bed, but will check here tomorrow while at work. I still want to know (assuming this is permanent fix) about what I should do about Security program. And why did that happen all of a sudden? After around a year of being fine, what happened on Tuesday to change things.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, your tcp global settings appear to have been already tweaked they are as I would have them. Open services and disable Bonjour service, and Windows Media player Network Sharing Service, unless you want to keep them they DO slow down internet.

Now I do not recommend home users run Norton OR McAfee both are too resource intensive and do a rather poor job into the bargain. You would need to go to this site and download the McAfee uninstall util:- (you need the MCPR tool)

http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS101331

I would use MS security suite from MS (free) or best bet free Avast.

And in addition use the windows firewall, with either of the above, if you wish to spend money Eset would be my choice, I have never used any AV on my machines, depends on your registry skills, and backup regime.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

OK - don't even know what that Bonjour service is. I will do that when I get home.

Have a couple of questions. Are free security programs safe? Is there a good reason to buy one rather than use free? And as to registry skills, I assume I don't have any. I found this online - ESET Smart Security® - Internet Security for Windows - is that the one you recommend. I want to do what will protect me best and make computer work smoothly. Of course, if free is fine and safe, that's OK with me.

About Adobe - seems lots of things come up with that. We don't update all the Adobe processes at work, because updates on one of them keeps us from using the Fill in the Blank function on PDF's. I'm never sure what to do about those updates at home - I've always read to update everything to keep things safe and running well. We got this message (from Trend Micro) at work today, and I wonder if Adobe Flash is even needed. Says some sites won't work without it, and most are going to HTML5 and Flash isn't needed for most sites. Do any of you have an opinion on this?

"Malicious web site ads-or "malvertisements"-are the latest vehicle for cyber criminals to exploit a new zero-day Adobe Flash vulnerability first discovered in the wild by Trend Micro. If successful, these attacks can penetrate your network and potentially cause a costly breach. Read our Security Intelligence blog about the exploit." (blog, fyi, http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlab...ash-zero-day-exploit-used-in-malvertisements/).


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Flash is unfortunately very much needed on the Web. You don't really need it anymore on YouTube, as HTML5 comes by default in some browsers like IE 11. However, HTML5 is not really safer, yet. An attacker can easily view the source code of a game or video as opposed to Flash.

As for ESET, that's an excellent choice, and what I'm using on my machines. Most infected computers I see use free antivirus software (AVG, Avast...). However, more people use free, so you'll naturally see more infected PCs using free antivirus programs.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

New Rain

Pleased it is sorted after all the work everyone did - including you of course


> Now, I've opened 5 windows one after another and opened a site in each window - no problem.


I am totally puzzled as to how disabling the Windows Firewall immediately solves the problem and YET disabling the McAfee Firewall did NOT. Whilst I can quite understand how two firewalls caused the problem - I am lost as to how disabling McAfee firewall did not also solve it

However as I said - the most important issue is that it is sorted.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

I'm not rushing to do it this week, but will get the ESET by or on the weekend. Do I need to do anything, like turn that firewall back on, when I put the new program on the computer?


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Some of the things I did through the week helped at times. It got a little faster. I could see last night that the "little faster" was still way off from what it had been. But, above all, you guys gave me hope that this could be fixed, and I appreciate all the help VERY MUCH. The last time I had a computer problem, with my old computer, I took it to a local repair shop, they kept it for about a week and I paid them $100 and it was no different when I got it back. I guess the $100 was to provide the computer with a little vacation away from the house. I didn't trust them to do anything with this computer.

I will check when I get home to be sure that it's still working OK and will let you know.


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, be sure to remove McAfee with that removal tool. Depends on what version of Eset however most likely it will include a Firewall, in which case you should keep windows firewall disabled.

Mac, the op mentioned this occurred after some updates and this could have triggered a problem with windows firewall reading them as an intrusion, hence triggering it's protection mechanism's. Disabling an active firewall like McAfee does not remove it's settings, so windows firewall would still be seeing a problem. A McAfee update is tested before release so we know it would not break itself, had to be something else, I suspected windows firewall first up.

I have over 40 years experience being one of the earliest computer scientists, an associate (computer engineer) from Israel removed McAfee from the registry of an XP machine, he is an extremely fast user it took over an hour... such is the embedded nature of this program.

I have retired from academia and from business (though that has not been entirely successful, keep on being pestered). 
Working on win 95's registry was my favorite, now I do forensic computer analysis, and I enjoy helping the mum's and dad's on good forum's like this.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Everything is still working great tonight. Seems to be repaired.

Thank you all SO MUCH for your help. It was super nice to stay with such a puzzling issue and spending the time you did on this.

Is the link you sent all that I'll need to remove that from the computer?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

jenae
Quite agree said it was McAfee from the start and also said that I suspected the update

Missed the part about the Windows firewall

* You did very very well - spotting it so quickly*

Just wish I had been more persistent in my advice to uninstall McAfee which I made early in the topic.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Phantom010 said:


> If you're using Google Chrome, there's the free VirusTotal extension called VTchromizer. You'll be able to scan all links or downloads.
> 
> The download on *this site* appears clean.
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/en/url/b...97e655bea2c94d8002fb881b/analysis/1422911850/


I did download that font, and like it, but they also have a Lobster Two font that isn't on their site, which is the one I really want. I don't know what made you know that this site was safe, but if you can come up with a safe Lobster Two font download, I think I will stop bothering you, hopefully for quite a while.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

New Rain said:


> I don't know what made you know that this site was safe, but if you can come up with a safe Lobster Two font download, I think I will stop bothering you, hopefully for quite a while.


*Here*'s one.


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Thank you for helping my ignorant self. I will check the computer one more time when I get home, and if it's still good, I guess I should mark this as solved?


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

Everything is still working well, so I consider this solved.

Thank you again everyone, for your help.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Likewise


----------



## New Rain (May 16, 2009)

The last 3 nights while I was online, the McAfee Firewall has turned off all by itself. Last night, I turned it on, and it immediately cut off - 3 times. I have the ESET now. I used the MCPR tool, and tried to install ESET and ESET said McAfee still had a program on the computer. I searched every way I knew how, and couldn't find it, so I ran the uninstall tool again, and it cleared it out and ESET is running. And to think so many people think McAfee is annoying! 

I feel quite relieved to have that off my computer!


----------

